# How Many Reel Mfg's Are There Really?



## LDUBS

I was looking at WV1951's post about the BPS Pro Qualifier 2, and was thinking different brands of reels sure are starting to all look the same. I didn't want to clutter up WV's thread, so started a new one here. 

Externally, other than a few embellishments, most reels look like they come off the same factory line. I realize the internals can vary considerably. Are the different reel manufacturers basically using the same frame? Sure looks that way to me, especially for spinning reels.


----------



## Jim

Plenty, but I just read that Shimano makes Shimano, Daiwa makes Daiwa, and Doyo???? makes the rest? Sounds impossible, but check out this link. Sorry I cant read it. :LOL2: 

https://doyofishing.co.kr/main/index


----------



## onthewater102

I've done some overseas searching too and found a few manufacturers:

Shimano - Shimano
Daiwa - Daiwa's & some store brands
Doyo - https://doyofishing.co.kr/main/index?setMode=pc (Korean - last I knew this was who made the BPS reels/Browning/Lews reels)
Haibo - https://www.haibofishingreel.com/ (Chinese - possibly Quantum though unknown for certain what brands they make)
Dawon - https://dawoneng.en.ecplaza.net/ (Korean - unknown what brands they make)

Newell brands/Pure fishing own the following and are likely made under one roof: Abu, Mitchel, Penn, Pflueger 

https://store.purefishing.com/

Pure fishing also owned the following brands but sold them in the last few years. The list included Browning [now owned by Herstal Group] and Lews [Now owned by peak rock capital] and some others that aren't coming to mind off the top of my head.

https://peakrockcapital.com/portfolio/


----------



## WV1951

Unfortunately, winter keeps us wimps indoors and we have a lot of time to read on such things. As said, there are a few manufacturers that somewhat keep their product line and suppliers somewhat constant. With that said. what was true today, was not 10 years ago, and won't be 10 years from now. In reading many various forum posts, many parts come from the same factory, but wind up with different combinations depending on the name. This spool may fit brand x, but the washers, drag disc., etc. will not, but might interchange with another brand. Get the picture? Most parts are China or Korean made. The round Abu's are one exception. Even a well known respected brand like Lews has a checkered past and really just resurfaced a few years ago after appearing as other names in past years.
You will drive yourself nuts trying to make sense of it, and if you ever come close, it will change due to mergers, name buyouts, etc., only to make you have to start over in a few years.
I am willing to bet that a good $200-300 name brand is available on ebay for half or less directly from a China shipper. The trick is figuring out which one it is.

BTW, once you figure it out, then try to get a handle(no pun intended) on the various rods out there.


----------



## onthewater102

Rods are maddening. I have given up on trying to figure them out because so many can source blanks from the same supplier then build out the rods however they wish it becomes very hard to make apples and apples comparisons...

I wish there were a brick and mortar retailer selling rod building components so I could compare and contrast different manufacturer/brands blanks and get a better sense of it all. I build rods myself and it would be great to know what the action differences are between them all based on the manufacturing process/weave patterns etc.


----------



## LDUBS

Used to be a hunting/fishing store called Siegels in Oakland Calif that had a good selection of blanks and rod building supplies. I used to love going to that place. Unfortunately, they have been closed for a long, long time. 

I guess this brand crossover happens just about everywhere. Some years ago I was looking at a Leica camera thinking the $$$ was too much for me. Then I discovered I could get the exact same camera with Panasonic printed on the side for $.


----------



## onthewater102

Toyota built the Pontiac Vibe & some of the Geo Prizms...BMW makes the new Supra, Subaru builds the engine for the Toyota 86...it happens all over the place.


----------



## LDUBS

onthewater102 said:


> Toyota built the Pontiac Vibe & some of the Geo Prizms...BMW makes the new Supra, Subaru builds the engine for the Toyota 86...it happens all over the place.



I didn't even know what a Toyota 86 was until I read your note and looked it up. 

That's another thing. Cars kind of started to look the same to me too. Especially sedans, mini vans, and small/mid size SUVs.


----------



## JNG

onthewater102 said:


> Rods are maddening. I have given up on trying to figure them out because so many can source blanks from the same supplier then build out the rods however they wish it becomes very hard to make apples and apples comparisons...
> 
> I wish there were a brick and mortar retailer selling rod building components so I could compare and contrast different manufacturer/brands blanks and get a better sense of it all. I build rods myself and it would be great to know what the action differences are between them all based on the manufacturing process/weave patterns etc.


There is. Janns Netcraft in Ohio.


----------



## LDUBS

JNG said:


> onthewater102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rods are maddening. I have given up on trying to figure them out because so many can source blanks from the same supplier then build out the rods however they wish it becomes very hard to make apples and apples comparisons...
> 
> I wish there were a brick and mortar retailer selling rod building components so I could compare and contrast different manufacturer/brands blanks and get a better sense of it all. I build rods myself and it would be great to know what the action differences are between them all based on the manufacturing process/weave patterns etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is. Janns Netcraft in Ohio.
Click to expand...


Used to be a rod & gun shop in Oakland California that carried a pretty darn good inventory of different rod blanks and supplies. I still have my "striper" rod I built many years ago from their stuff. Unfortunately, they closed their doors almost 20 years ago after the city kind of stacked the deck against firearm retailers.


----------



## gnappi

When I worked in Asia for a large electronics manufacturer it was known that factories that built goods for U.S companies used the injection mold machines and the assembly lines that foreign companies built with a "tooling charge" to make their own or spin off products.


----------



## LDUBS

I'm not surprised based on how closely the various reel frames resemble each other. Especially spinning reels. Looks like many are of the same mold.


----------



## Butthead

Omoto is another Taiwanese OEM manufacturer. I have a Chief. Now look at the Akios reels, haha.
I’m also a Doyo fan. I heard they make a lot of the Abu low profile reels.


----------



## onthewater102

Omoto is the outsourced manufacturer for the ABU round frame reels that aren't made in Sweden right?


----------



## Butthead

I can't find the original information that I read about them years ago, but it was that they were making parts for all lines of Abu round reels, including the Swedish ones. Omoto also made the Big Game 9000 and 10000 for Abu. Omoto does have factories in China, in addition to Taiwan, but I have no information if they're making the S, SX, STX, and 7000's.


----------

